# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet



## Foxclassics (May 27, 2019)

I'm going to post some pictures of the June swap meet and also the remaining swap meets. Reminder the July swap meet will not happen since folks will be going to Portland swap meet. 


































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 24, 2019)

Coming up this Saturday!


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 24, 2019)

Great show last month


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 24, 2019)

Yes it was a good swap meet. Hope to see some more guys show up this Saturday 29 June. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 26, 2019)

Coming up this Saturday!!


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes it is! Hope to see you there!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Aug 30, 2019)

I’ll be there briefly


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 30, 2019)

Sounds like there going to be a big show


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 30, 2019)

Would be great!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm in.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 31, 2019)

Decent turnout


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 31, 2019)

More pictures 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 31, 2019)

Had a good time today. Met some new people, got some good deals on parts for projects that have piled up. Managed to buy just one bike, a 1946 Westfield Compax Paratrooper, original paint and parts with the exception, of possibly the saddle. Even looks to have the original Goodyear tires which appear to be in amazing shape for being 73 years old. Pretty cool.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 24, 2019)

This Saturday, weather looks good


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes it does!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 26, 2019)

So there is a swap this Saturday?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes there is a swap meet this Saturday 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

